# Central Turkeys



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

Is anyone seeing turkeys in the central region? I'm trying to find some birds for my wife and son. I've hunted earlier seasons in the past but I'm having a hard time finding any this late. Nobody I've seen out scouting seems to be seeing much either. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The turkeys I have seen in the Central Region seem to have really shut down the past 10 days. They arn't talking much and arn't coming to calls well. When they go quiet there is little a guy can do expect try to see them before they see you. The turkeys are still in the same general areas as they have always been, but it is just hard to find them. I have a Central Region tag also and it will be an uphill battle.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

That's what I've got too. I see them in all the wrong places; golf courses, neighborhoods, parks.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I had them gobbling pretty good tonight, we will see what happens in the morning. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Was out with a buddy yesterday and we did not hear or see any. Hopefuly thing will turn around for him soon.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer's brother called a strutting tom right in and put the hammer down in his first turkey this morning.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Turkey hunting is much like elk hunting--you hike a lot, you call a little, and you don't see or hear anything.  

I only saw one hen yesterday. I'm optomistic though. I've heard the late season can be good because most of the hens are sitting on their nests by now, but the toms are still looking for love. 

Congrats to those of you who have filled your tags. I have a lot more respect and appreciation for you now that I've tried turkey hunting myself. 

AF


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

there hened up pretty much a little calling in the evening and the first thing in the morning other than that they have been pretty quite. finally got a two year old to come in this mornng and put the smack on him i ll load up a couple of pics as soon as i can get the boy to help me. one thing i did notice is this bunch is really call shy as they have been hammerd pretty hard in the past two hunt. we put the bunch to roost last night and than set up a couple of hen decoys and a little soft calling this morning set the stage.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Relax folks - probably just the typical mid season gobbling lull that happens every year. Pretty soon the hens will be going to nest 24/7 and the toms will be getting anxious. Some of those boss toms that have been surrounded by hens all season will be getting very lonely. This is my favorite time of the season. If you've got birds located in the am, stick with them or nearby until the hens start to wander off to nest in the late morning/early afternoon. Otherwise, you might find some luck with the late afternoon/evening hunt. My 9 year old son got his bird Friday evening about 7 pm and man were the birds gobbling hard once we located them. The bird he killed probably gobbled about 80-100 times in the hour and half we worked him. The season is far from over in early May and you should see a pickup in gobbling activity in the next week to 10 days or so. I'm happy to have filled our tags during the second season but I would love to be hunting right now. Much better weather. Good luck to all.


----------

